# Rivington



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a trip to Rivington today thanks to Andy M for the directions, I bet your ears were burning mate!!! my Mrs said who's idea was it to come here? in between moaning how many steps there was and how tired she was :lol:

anyhow cheers Andy, I enjoyed it and Holly the westie did

heres the pics a couple of hdr one's aswell today

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13 hdr








14 hdr









Just noticed forgot to put a border on one 

As always all comments welcome :thumb:

Let me know if your getting tired of me posting all these pics 

Jack


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pictures, looks stunning.

What camera do you use?

And keep posting the pictures there great!

Jack


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking pics again Jack, really like No2.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

jcmac said:


> Great pictures, looks stunning.
> 
> What camera do you use?
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb: I'm using fujifilm S5800


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Hiya mate photos look very good.

I was up there yesterday and thought about if I might bump into you (or not) haha!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice shots, especially the last two :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nice pics. shoulda come for a brew mate its only 5 mins from my house!


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

The dog appears to be hovering in no.11


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Hiya mate photos look very good.
> 
> I was up there yesterday and thought about if I might bump into you (or not) haha!


You would have seen me and the dog and then the mrs 50 yards behind lol. I wondered if you would be up there myself didn't see a spotless laguna though 



panama said:


> nice pics. shoulda come for a brew mate its only 5 mins from my house!


I shall keep that in mind mate :thumb:



mydetail said:


> The dog appears to be hovering in no.11


She was in full flight there


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

NO.5 for me mate for some reason 

I like the first one too, how is some of it B/W, and the rest colour? Photoshop?

More pics


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> NO.5 for me mate for some reason
> 
> I like the first one too, how is some of it B/W, and the rest colour? Photoshop?
> 
> More pics


Cheers Joe

Selective colour in Photoshop on the first 2 :thumb:


----------

